

Airline Fees, Often Hidden, Test Travelers’ Limits - donohoe
http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/08/08/travel/08prac.html?ref=travel
Great quote:
  "In June, American introduced a “boarding and flexibility” package that gives you a $75 discount on flight changes, as well as early boarding and free standby, for $9 to $19, depending on the flight. Yes, you can now pay a fee to possibly reduce your fees, and that is not a late-night monologue joke."
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Make your choice:

Faster loading, clutter-free, single page, print version:

[http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/08/08/travel/08prac.html?ref=...](http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/08/08/travel/08prac.html?ref=travel&pagewanted=print)

Slower loading, ad-ridden, single page version:

[http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/08/08/travel/08prac.html?ref=...](http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/08/08/travel/08prac.html?ref=travel&pagewanted=all)

